# Smf300 Crown (Two-Piece Stem)?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Following Mike (Zessa)'s post in this topic SMf300 crown I've bought a replacement crown for my SMf300 as mine is all chewed-up.

The new crown comes with a short stem that looks like it's the crown-end of a split stem (the type that comes apart in the middle, like you get with one-piece watch cases). It ends in a fork.

All my other f300 derivatives look like they come with solid stems (that don't come apart).

Does the SMf300 have a split stem and if so, does the old crown just need a firm tug to separate it?

If not, is this crown used on other Omega models, (and so do I need to replace the stem that came with it)?

I'd assumed I'd just get the crown without the stem, so this has confused me a little.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Same with me. I haven't installed it yet, so I can't tell for sure. But it seems the "fork" can be unscrewed from the new crown to fit the old stem. Maybe the crown is used on several calibers?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

By Christ Google's quick.

Posted the question above at lunchtime, just Googled 'smf300 crown' at home.

First result is this thread!

I always thought the web crawlers trawled for new pages at night.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy,

The stem is not a two piece. But it is a sprung loaded one to support the screw-down aspect. So your regular F300 stem screws into the crown in the normal way...but you should then be able to push the stem a little further into the crown against the spring inside the crown.

Does that help? Or confuse?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Andy,
> 
> The stem is not a two piece. But it is a sprung loaded one to support the screw-down aspect. So your regular F300 stem screws into the crown in the normal way...but you should then be able to push the stem a little further into the crown against the spring inside the crown.
> 
> Does that help? Or confuse?


Thanks Paul, that helps.

Think they must have used this crown for more than one model.

Cheers Andy


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there.

Been away so missed this one.

The short "stem" provided with the crown needs to be unscrewed and replaced with the old (or new if you have one) correct length stem for the movement.

It should all then fit back nicely.

Cheers,

Mike


----------

